
Collection of awesome Mac applications and tools for developers and designers - okket
https://github.com/jaywcjlove/awesome-mac/blob/master/README-en.md
======
dbg31415
Great list, I suggested adding:

> "The simplest way to try, install, and manage fonts."

* SkyFonts || [http://skyfonts.com/](http://skyfonts.com/)

> "The best Latin text generator for OS X. Incredibly quick and lightweight."

* LittleIpsum on the Mac App Store || [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/littleipsum/id405772121?mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/littleipsum/id405772121?mt=12)

> "CopyClip is the simplest and most efficient clipboard manager for your Mac.
> Running discreetly from your menu bar, this app stores all that you have
> copied or cut in the past, allowing you to quickly find that snippet of text
> you've been looking for."

* CopyClip - Clipboard History Manager on the Mac App Store || [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/copyclip-clipboard-history/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/copyclip-clipboard-history/id595191960?mt=12)

> "Every time you want to copy content from one app to the other, compare
> files side by side or multitask in any other way, you need all the windows
> arranged accordingly. Magnet makes this process clean and simple. In just
> one drag to the edge, you snap any window into left, right, top or bottom
> half of your screen."

* Magnet on the Mac App Store || [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magnet/id441258766?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magnet/id441258766?mt=12)

~~~
okket
The first two lines contain information how to add your recommendations (->
please open a pull request)

